# 722k: L690-Absolutely does not fix EPG slowness!!



## RVRambler (Dec 5, 2004)

Don't know if it was intended but L690 does NOTHING positive that I can see.

Matter of fact, everything seems slower now. 

What happened to my fast and snappy 722k?

This is almost as slow and disgusting as my old DTV HR700 rcvr which I was so glad to be rid of!!!

How about this, # pause, # pause, # pause and it still can not even get the #'s correct!! Took 4 tries to get CNN - 200!! WTF!

Charlie either test (new concept) MUCH MUCH better or leave well enough alone & Keep this Blockbuster revenue enhancement away (if that is the cause of this total fiasco!)

Can you tell I am irritated with this fracking non-sense?

How about giving me ability to opt-out of this BlockHead force feed!?

Fix it !!!!!!!!!


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeah, you're right, had it happen again to me the other night...it really is uncalled for at this point, we've had update after update, and it's still going on.


----------



## Nina (Jan 15, 2008)

slickshoes said:


> Yeah, you're right, had it happen again to me the other night...it really is uncalled for at this point, we've had update after update, and it's still going on.


I agree. Even with the update L690 it is still very slow..


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

NExt time check the site for notes of each new version http://www.dishsupport.com/dish-net...ftware-release-notes-week-10-a.html#post17591


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

I found something new with L690.When you do an HDMI Test there are now 2 pages for 3D information...Menu/6/3.


----------

